# Trying Out the GE Pro Elite Water Softener. Worth It?



## Le9acyMuse

My family and I are looking to take on a trial run of this product. I've been looking for a system that can especially remove fluoride from water. I thought of Activated Allumina, but GE would flow through the entire household, and has other benefits. It's interesting, but it's not the easiest product about which to find internet communities discussing it. That's curious.

Anyone had any complaints at all about the system's performance, or the advertisement plan? Anything at all. I've not purchased or used a filter before, so would appreciate more foresight.


----------



## Adrift

You don't need a water softener to remove fluoride. Water softeners remove hardness minerals (calcium and magnesium carbonate); that's the white residue you find at the bottom of tea kettles and the water spots on the shower doors. The calcium is actually good for your bones.

Some questions you should ask:

Do you like the feel of softened water? It feels slippery to some and slimy to others. 

Do you live in an area with very hard water (lots of water spots on dishes and chrome sink fixtures)?

Are you sure the pro-elite water softener includes a water filter that removes fluoride? You want to get a water filter that specifically mentions fluoride.

I don't have a water softener, but I do have a Watts reverse osmosis unit I got from Costco or Sam's Club, primarily for taste and odor issues. It's an under the sink unit; I have no idea if it works, since I also boil the filtered water in one of those electric water dispensers.


----------

